# When is a press too big?



## roadpupp (Aug 16, 2012)

I have found a well cared for press in good condition (Needs paint on the metal drip pan but is mechanically sound and the wood is in good shape) for a good price. 

It is probably 50 years old made by Baccellieri Brothers

It is described as a 16" tall by 16" diameter basket. 
This seems to put it between a #35 and #40 press. 

I was planning to do 150 pounds of grapes this year and can see going up to 500 lbs in the future but no more than that. I remember reading that if you don't fill the press enough, it won't work well. 

What do you all think? Is this too large of a press to work for me? Quick reponses appreciated as I may go get this tonight. 

Thanks


----------



## whackfol (Aug 16, 2012)

You'll be fine. Your press will hold about 13 gallons. (Figuring 8" radius and 16" high and 231 cu. inches per gallon) That is closer to the volume of a #35 press. I lend out a 40 to some friends who make 108 lbs of red and it works fine for them. The cake is not more than about 6 inches thick so make sure you have plenty of blocks to build up your ratchet. If you are worried, you can add some yeast hulls to aid pressing. For whites the press size will be close to perfect. As you move up to 500 lbs., you may have to press twice for a red and definitely multiple times for a white.

How much are you paying? I mention it because the time involved to restore a press should be figured in and there are a lot of good deals on presses online under $400. Make sure to include shipping as it can be big.


----------



## JohnT (Aug 16, 2012)

The press sounds ideal for you. I would go ahead and get it if you feel it's a good deal. 

As far as being too big, a lot of folks use "cribbing" or a series of block of wood the allow the plunger a little of extra reach. For the amount that you have mentioned, I do not think that you will have a problem filling it up.


----------



## roadpupp (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks guys. 

It is under $100 and the seller is a friend of a friend. It appears to be old but I think with a power wash it will work for this year and I can disassemble and powder coat it for the spring or next Fall. 

Thanks for the help! I am going to see it tonight and as long as it looks as good as the photos, I will pull the trigger.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Aug 16, 2012)

Old does not mean bad - I have a crusher that is probably late 1800's early 1900's - still works great...

Give' er a good clean and use it as long as it lets - when it doesn't work - clean it up and use it as a decorative piece in your winemaking area...


----------



## robie (Aug 16, 2012)

In most cases, the size and cost are relative. Of course one big factor is buying a press that's much bigger (more expensive) than one would ever need. That's not so much the case with a good deal, though.

Lots of wine makers stop pressing when the juice starts getting overly bitter. Or at least they start separating into separate containers the bitter from the not-so-bitter.

To accomplish this, one needs to be able to add a little pressure at a time, observe some juice coming out, taste that juice, and stop when it gets too bitter.

If the press is too big and one can't easily apply pressure in small increments, that press might be considered too big to manage.

I guess one could manage this, even with a press that's ten times bigger than the size of the batch being pressed, but it would be more of a challenge.


----------



## roadpupp (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks for all the help! 

I bought this last night. 

http://newhaven.craigslist.org/atq/3202366219.html

It is probably from the 30's but is a ratchet press and is about a #35 size. 

The wood is hard as a rock with only a few areas with a little grain showing or a small split. No rot. The whole thing is cast iron and the mechanism works fine. It'll be better when I get some grease on it but it works well as is. 

Basically I plan to hit it with a wire wheel and crocus cloth and press some grapes this fall! 

A few questions. The pan is without paint but relatively smooth. Should I bother to paint it? I have read others have powdercoated theirs as most brush paint or spray paint isn't food safe. I would guess Powder coating would be several hundred bucks and would bring this to the cost of a new press so no go there. 

Does anyone know of a rubber dip or spray paint that is food safe? Should I just leave the bare metal and clean and sanitize well each time I use it (twice a year). 

Same with the wood. I know some have used food safe poly to seal the wood and I am planning to do something like that. For now, can I just soak the basket in K meta for a bit before use and assume it will be pretty sanitary? 

Finally, do our sponsors sell food safe lubricant? Any favorites?

The press hasn't been used in 50 years but works perfectly. 

I am psyched!


----------



## whackfol (Aug 17, 2012)

Congratulations on the find!

As to the pan, if you clean and sanitize the pan it will work fine as is. Presque Isle sells a food safe paint called Gondola that works perfect for painting the pan. I've used it in the past and recommend it. Were I you, I'd paint only the lower part of the center screw (below the threads), the pan and the under part. Don't paint the ratchet or the screw. The paint will wear off from friction. Besides the rest of the press will not come in contact with grapes.

There is a food grade grease available that can be used for the press. I bought a tube of Lubri Film from More wine years ago and I'm sure Presque Isle sells something similar. I used it liberally on the moving parts and the threads.

One tip I pass along is to lightly coat the metal with mineral oil before you put it up after the season and it will help to eliminate rust. Little scratches occur on the pan and they have a tendency to rust.


----------



## roadpupp (Aug 17, 2012)

Whackfol- 
Thanks so much! That gondola looks like just the ticket. Assuming most presses are pretty close in size, do you remember if you used a single 500 ml bottle or two? A gallon seems like overkill. Two coats? 


Thanks!


----------



## garymc (Aug 17, 2012)

What a deal!


----------



## whackfol (Aug 17, 2012)

I only needed the 500mL bottle as I only repainted the pan when rust started to form. It did last for three years. My press was bought new and except for the pan, the rest of it was in good condition. Depending on shipping, the 500mL. Paint the pan, the bottom of the pan and the lower part of the screw first. If you have enough paint the rest. If it doesn't make it, order some more and finish next year. 
The pan will scratch from the basket and general moving around. The metal on mine rusts quickly once it is exposed to air. That's why I put the mineral oil all over before storing.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 17, 2012)

You can get your food grade paint from Preque Isle Wine Cellars.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 17, 2012)

Sh!t, most of the older stuff is way better then stuff today! My parents have the same coaches, washer and dryer from when I was born and actually from when my sister was born and she is 48. Im going on my 3rd washer, 3rd coach, 3rd recliner and have had my fridge repaired once already and all this started 13 years ago! They just dont make stuff like they used to!


----------



## roadpupp (Aug 18, 2012)

Let's hope you are right Wade! Assuming a wine press is only used once a year by it's old Italian owner (doubt they were getting Chilean fruit in the 40's and 50's) and the grandson who sold it to me said he has never seen it used and he is 50. I think it's fair to say this thing has a lot of life left in it. I was surprised to see it was a ratchet head. Hopefully it will be fine for this fall and over the winter I can paint it and replace the wooden basket and it will look good AND function well.


----------



## roadpupp (Aug 18, 2012)

Also, anyone have suggestions about a handle? I am assuming metal pipe is best? Whatever diameter fits in the handle receiver I guess. How about length? 

Finally. I see there are holes on the feet. Do I need to fasten this to some plywood to keep it from spinning when I crank it? I've never seen anyone press wine like this! 

Thanks


----------



## whackfol (Aug 18, 2012)

Pipe is fine, 3 ft-ish. Make sure to have clearance around the basket and the press.

I've never fastened mine; although I have seen many that do. The press can walk on you as you pull the handle. This can easily be avoided by changing your angle of pull or hold onto the press as you pull. Also, it does not happen until you get near the end of your pressing.


----------

